# 2015 foal come share



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Subbing


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Beautiful horse!

I have a coming three-year-old filly; name is Heidi. Registered APHA name is SLR Barlinks on Haidas. I haven't started her yet as she is a bit of a slow developer, but I'm hoping to start her carefully in the summer. She is extremely clever, attention-seeking, and eager to please, so working with her is a pleasure! I wouldn't say she's an Alpha mare, but she somehow manages to get out of all the tricky situations with Blue. I guess Blue (my older mare) is like me; Heid's cuteness keeps her from getting mad at her.  It's hard to tell with Heidi where she is in the pecking order.

This is baby Heidi:


























And Heidi at a little over two:


























And furry Heidi a month or two ago:
















She can be mule-ish at times: :lol:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice job both of you. They're growing up nicely


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Beautiful horse!
> 
> I have a coming three-year-old filly; name is Heidi. Registered APHA name is SLR Barlinks on Haidas. I haven't started her yet as she is a bit of a slow developer, but I'm hoping to start her carefully in the summer. She is extremely clever, attention-seeking, and eager to please, so working with her is a pleasure! I wouldn't say she's an Alpha mare, but she somehow manages to get out of all the tricky situations with Blue. I guess Blue (my older mare) is like me; Heid's cuteness keeps her from getting mad at her.  It's hard to tell with Heidi where she is in the pecking order.
> 
> ...


She's so flashy! look at that sweet little girl! excited to see what you do with her!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

A lot of the pictures of Heidy aren't showing up for me


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> A lot of the pictures of Heidy aren't showing up for me


 You can find all the pics at this link: https://www.pinterest.ca/JoBlueQuarter/slr-barlinks-on-haidas-aka-heidi/?eq=slr%20bar&etslf=4749


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

my2geldings said:


> She's so flashy! look at that sweet little girl! *excited to see what you do with her!*


So am I


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Beautiful horse!
> 
> I have a coming three-year-old filly; name is Heidi. Registered APHA name is SLR Barlinks on Haidas. I haven't started her yet as she is a bit of a slow developer, but I'm hoping to start her carefully in the summer. She is extremely clever, attention-seeking, and eager to please, so working with her is a pleasure! I wouldn't say she's an Alpha mare, but she somehow manages to get out of all the tricky situations with Blue. I guess Blue (my older mare) is like me; Heid's cuteness keeps her from getting mad at her.  It's hard to tell with Heidi where she is in the pecking order.
> 
> ...




Oh my goodness!! Flashbacks of Rodeo flashed through my mind! Im in love with Heidi!!! If you ever want to get rid of her Ill be happy to take her!!


----------



## koda2004 (Sep 2, 2017)

This is my 2016 girl, Echo. I know that she is a little skinny in the second picture, she is better now.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

csimkunas6 said:


> Oh my goodness!! Flashbacks of Rodeo flashed through my mind! Im in love with Heidi!!! If you ever want to get rid of her Ill be happy to take her!!


Heh, thanks? It might actually happen since she's just a "project" of mine. I guess I never really realized how attached I'd get to her, when I decided to buy, train, and sell.  If it does come to that, you're the first person I'll contact ;-)

I have to admit though, Heidi and Rodeo in the same pasture would be quite a sight!!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

koda2004 said:


> This is my 2016 girl, Echo. I know that she is a little skinny in the second picture, she is better now.
> View attachment 953065


Aww, Koda is beautiful! Looking forward to seeing what you do with her!


----------



## koda2004 (Sep 2, 2017)

Thank you! Koda is actually her dad's name this is Echo. When I created my username I was working with Koda a lot which is why I chose it.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

koda2004 said:


> Thank you! Koda is actually her dad's name this is Echo. When I created my username I was working with Koda a lot which is why I chose it.


Oops, Echo then


----------



## koda2004 (Sep 2, 2017)

@JoBlueQuarter. No worries. I can see how my username would confuse you.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

my mare is not a 3 yo...she just turned 4. I have been taking it slow with her this fall/winter, and probably have about 10-12 rides under our belts now. I don't have any 'baby' pictures of her, but here is a pic of us on our first trail ride this fall. She can also be a bit sassy, but honestly doesn't tend to test me too much anymore. 
@my2geldings, love that your filly is yawning. My mare yawns a lot after we start working - I think it is a good sign of releasing stress.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

cbar said:


> my mare is not a 3 yo...she just turned 4. I have been taking it slow with her this fall/winter, and probably have about 10-12 rides under our belts now. I don't have any 'baby' pictures of her, but here is a pic of us on our first trail ride this fall. She can also be a bit sassy, but honestly doesn't tend to test me too much anymore.
> 
> @my2geldings, love that your filly is yawning. My mare yawns a lot after we start working - I think it is a good sign of releasing stress.


Thank you! she is a very happy filly, very social. A lot of work goes into keeping her happy and relaxed. Your girl is gorgeous!! what are you planning to do with her? what breed is she?


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

my2geldings said:


> Thank you! she is a very happy filly, very social. A lot of work goes into keeping her happy and relaxed. Your girl is gorgeous!! what are you planning to do with her? what breed is she?


Right now we are just getting her trained under saddle, but more specifically training with a western dressage trainer. My plan is to put all the basics on her and then see where we go from there.....

She is a Canadian too


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great photos you guys! really fun to see where everyone else is at!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

As a weanling and now. She will turn 3 next month. The front facing weanling picture is a little wonky. She is very straight in the front but the picture doesn't show that well. I have started her under saddle but slow. Right now it's at a walk and sessions are kept short. We are working on basics.


----------



## koda2004 (Sep 2, 2017)

@chanda95, Wow! what a beautiful appy! I love her colors!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

koda2004 said:


> @chanda95, Wow! what a beautiful appy! I love her colors!


Thank you! She is in her winter coat so she should darken up once she is completely shed out. She is a good girl!


----------

